# horse trailer wanted in New England USA



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

Look at the Eclipse trailer. It is aluminum so it's super light. Mine is just the basic 2 horse with a straight load ramp. You can get it with a tack room in the front part, and a slant load. Here's the link, but you can also get an extended length trailer too. They have pretty much any type of trailer you want and I love mine !

2 Horse - Slant Load Trailer with Dressing Room


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Price range? I know of a very nice 2006 Keiffer for sale in Killingworth, CT for $8500. Straight load with dressing room in very good condition.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would check craigslist.

I just bought a trailer less than a month ago and there were a TON of trailers listed. also make sure to stop or call your local trailer places, when I bought mine and took it down to get some minor repairs I pulled in their lot and they had 3-4 used trailers that wern't listed on their website that would have been options.


----------

